# IS there good 26650 li-ion battery?



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

IS there good 26650 li-ion battery? or 32600 or 32650 or below 7cm pipe type one.

I need about 4-5 ah for my new small project . It has unique design so I just can use one cell only.

so At first I think about 32~40( a123 and headway style) rdius but.. 

I need smaller design.

Anyone know about good 26650 or 32650(something similiar) li-ion battery? and is there real over 5-6ah version of 26650 or 32650?(I hope it can be 6ah and over 3c charging rate ) price is acceptable if that battery is good.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Genius Pooh said:


> is there real over 5-6ah version of 26650 or 32650?(I hope it can be 6ah and over 3c charging rate ) .


 Only on planet Ebay !!


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Genius Pooh said:


> IS there good 26650 li-ion battery? or 32600 or 32650 or below 7cm pipe type one.
> 
> I need about 4-5 ah for my new small project . It has unique design so I just can use one cell only.
> 
> ...


http://www.k2battery.com/products-26650EV.html


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Did you miss this part Ron ? ..


> It has unique design so I just can use one cell only.
> ... (I hope it can be 6ah and over 3c charging rate )


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Karter2 said:


> Only on planet Ebay !!


 
hohoh do you mean? ebay?? 

But I can't trust them.

I search alibaba for that and I request data sheet from several company..

There is so many company..

about 32650 they sujest about 6ah. for li ion and 5 ah for lipo..

Hmm 5ah is good for me if it's charging rate is over 10c for 100 times life  - not 1000^^-


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

GeoMetric said:


> http://www.k2battery.com/products-26650EV.html


 
Thanks you 3.2ah is not that much bad but I try to consider more widely.

Thanks again


----------

